# Bug Report: 77 UNK Record



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

From the DVR events menu I first unprotected a previously recorded show and then I selected erase to erase it. When the event finished erasing the screen went blank. Pressing any buttons on the remote or turning the unit off and on yielded a blank screen with a browse banner reading "77 UNK Record". A soft reboot was required to get out of this mode and back to normal functioning.


Boot 120B
Flash F051
SW L145 HECD-N


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Paul, have you been able to reproduce this bug?


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

Mark, I tried to repeat the sequence of events that caused the "77 UNK Record" (on the view banner - not the browse banner) crash, but the 921 did not crash today. It may be an unrelated or intermittent bug.


----------



## jmurphy644 (May 19, 2003)

I had my receiver doing this last night when I tried to watch regular (not recorded) TV. I could not tune any sat or OTA channels. Took a smart card reset to make it usable again. It was doing some recording earlier in the day so that might be related.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Resurecting this thread-

I have had this happen last night. A sat timer fired off at 8PM for the intended hour program on CBS 5683 but didn't stop. By 5AM it still was recording. Any attempt to view resulted in a banner 77 UNK Record. Any attempt to stop or erase or remove this entry resulted in no effect.

I finally did the hard power plug reboot and it disappeared.


----------



## anderdea (Jan 13, 2004)

I had basically a similar thing happen on Tuesday night. Put in a timed record (start & stop) for the local WB. I wanted to watch it also as it was two hours long but I was going to have to leave after 45 minutes. It fired OK and when I went to watch it I received the same "UNK 77 record" message. I had to manually stop the recording, re-access the local WB (store locals) and do a manual record. My wife watched the whole show and did a manual record stop. When I went to watch the program the next day, I had two WB events, one at three minutes (which I thought I hadn't received due to the 77 error) and the remainder of the show that was recorded manually.

Don


----------

